# Walk down memory lane...or...Who's post is it?



## Someguy (Mar 11, 2002)

Ahh.... the good old days...a snap shot....


I was tooling around archive.org and I I decided to look for the old En boards...well...this is all I have found so far... A post someone put up...


http://web.archive.org/web/20010126...ect=More+skill+points,+anyone|QUS|&replyto=23


wierd... I wonder who it was...


----------



## The It's Man (Mar 11, 2002)

It wasn't me


----------



## Someguy (Mar 11, 2002)

_ Someguy marks off the it's man..._

Ok, Next...


----------



## Darkness (Mar 12, 2002)

Me neither.


----------



## Someguy (Mar 12, 2002)

Ok..._marks of Darkness_

Hmmm....who could it have been?


----------



## Wolf72 (Mar 15, 2002)

I didn't take the cookies from the cookie jar ...


----------



## Someguy (Mar 15, 2002)

Anybody else?


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 16, 2002)

Nope


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 18, 2002)

Fedifensor obviously


----------



## Someguy (Mar 19, 2002)

that's who he's quoting, so no go, nowif we could find this "Fedifensor" , we would be in business


----------

